# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  How to count the number of "#N/A"

## rogerbacon

Hi,

 I want to count the number of cells that have #N/A in them. The #N/A are the results of formulas that can't find values, not literal strings of "#N/A".

 I tried =count(A1:A3000, "#N/A") but it never finds anything. Any ideas?

Roger Bacon

----------


## Carim

Hi,

=COUNTIF(A1:A100,"#N/A")

HTH
Carim
 :Smilie:

----------


## rogerbacon

Thanks. Another related one... What if I want to check if a particular cell is #N/A and then replace it with something?

 I tried =if(A1 = "#N/A" , "100", A1) but this always gives me #N/A if the value is #N/A instead of the replacement value I want.

Roger Bacon

----------


## TonyS

Hi,
Try this instead
=IF(ISNA(A1), "100", A1)

----------


## rogerbacon

> Hi,
> Try this instead
> =IF(ISNA(A1), "100", A1)



Yes, that worked perfectly. Thank you!

Roger Bacon

----------

